

Printbrush: pocket-sized printer - ronaldx
http://www.printdreams.com/

======
ronaldx
I always thought I wanted a portable 'magic wand' printer that was the width
of A4 paper, but now I realise I was wrong.

This printer appears to sense where it is on the page and dumps ink in the
correct locations as you slide it across.

